# Lethargic pregnant cat



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I took a pregnant cat into the rescue yesterday. She is in the later stages of pregnancy as i can see and feel the kittens moving. She's a stray cat that a lady had been feeding but then she spotted a man trying to set his dog on her so she came to me for safety. The lady said that on thursday night she had a pinky jelly like discharge (mucus plug? - i've only ever seen horrible coloured mucus plugs) When she arrived yesterday i thought she may have been in labour but the heavy breathing slowed down so it was possibly just stress. The thing is though, she is sleeping constantly, she wakes for a small meal very occassionally but then sleeps solidly for hours and hours. Should i be worried at all, or is this normal? it isn't how the other pregnancies i've had here have been


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

It could just be because she was roughing it and that combined with the pregnancy has taken a toll on her, making her tired. I expect that some good meals and sleep would help but can't be certain! Poor thing having to go through labour too


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh poor thing, could it be because of the heat, last year i rushed one of mine to the vets at 1am, she was so lethargic i was panicking, this was after she had kittens,[but about a week after] when i got to the vets she came round, the vet thought it was due to the hot weather ,it was in that very hot spell, 
Maybe this poor cat asnt had much rest while she was living rough, and the shock of the dog attack on top,
I hope she will be ok, and can manage to have the kittens alright, she hopefully is just catching up
Please let us know how she gets on, maybe vets in the morning if no better and no kittens by then


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Poor thing.

I second what Gratch said. When I do let my garden dwellers in and they go to sleep it almost seems like they're in a coma. Sleep solidly for hours, feed then sleep some more. I guess roughing it means keeping one eye open all the time so never fully rested. So that, pregnancy and what Jaycee said, the recent heat will all take their toll. 

Obviously it could be something else but only a vet could say really. Not sure how long theyre supposed to be left after losing the mucus plug though? 

Hope you all get through it safely


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

As soon as I knew she was coming i made an appointment at the vets for today to get her checked out. it's s bit of a dilemma tbh, as i don't want to stress her but i do feel she would benefit from a check up. I'll let you know tonight who we get on as the appointment isn't until this afternoon x


----------

